# My TV pauses for 4 seconds when surfing channels



## 1kat (Jan 24, 2010)

I just purchased a 65inch Mitsubishi DLP 1080p TV (model WD-65C9). Input is coming from a DVR from Cox Communications through an HDMI port. I have configured the DVR to work for all resolutions.

My problem is that it lags/freezes/pauses whenever I switch between channels for about 4 seconds. When it pauses its on a black screen. Has anybody encountered this issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are switching the DVR, not the TV. It could be a communication issue between the DVR and TV. I would start with the source, the DVR. If you can hook it up to another TV, dose it still lag? Maybe see if Cox will replace it.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

When HDMI audio and video lose sync, it can take several seconds for them to renegotiate. You need to contact Cox about it: they may be able to provide a cable box which recovers faster when switching channels. Don't be surprised, though, if they finger-point and claim it's a problem in your TV. 

In the meantime, you might try using component video and digital audio connections instead of HDMI. They won't have that long a dropout problem.

p.s. if the DVR has the option to upconvert everything to 1080p/60 on output, that might help, since it wouldn't have to negotiate with the TV about changing resolutions.


----------

